# 10-20 gallon tanks



## erin11 (Jun 22, 2008)

would a 10 - 20 gallon tank be a good cag to use im new and i wont to get 2 rats


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Cages are horrible for rats, not to mention only 10-20 gallons. Rather than getting in to all the reasons why, you can read through this stickied thread:

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6741.html


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I second Randi. I have a 120 gallon terrarium for my rats and I'm STILL getting a barred cage from Martin's Cages. Right now it is summer in Washington and none of the houses have air conditioning. Tanks REALLY hold in heat along with a ton of other reasons as to why you should have a barred cage. I have to use a fan pointed in on them right now. It isn't ideal, but it will only be until Wensday when the cage will arrive.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah aquariums no matter how big are a big no-no for rats. ventalation is not good at all in tanks. i would ditch the aqaurium and get a barred cage from online or a local petstore.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

A 20 gallon tank would be ok for 1 rat.... but no rat is really happy alone, you have to clean it daily to stop the ammonia build up from causing lung problems, and you can't really hang much for them to do in the cage so you'll basically end up with bored, lonely rats and a pain in the butt tank that you will spend more time cleaning than playing with your rats.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

please do not house 2 rats in a tank, it isn't the greatest for the rats.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

No.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

???


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I think this person is a troll...


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> I think this person is a troll...


I don't think so, Kay, s/he's posted several questions, about getting a new pair of rats. Check all his/her posts.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------

